# German Word/s For ....



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Was wondering what is the word/s used for lpg in Germany so l know what to look for also what is Diesal called other than Diesal. I saw them someplace here a time ago but didnt make a note and now l am a bit worried what to look for.
Many thanks...

*Caro*


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Quite often, LPG is posted as AUTOGAS in the Tankstelle (German for petrol station).

Hope that helps.

Colin


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Colin yes l was wondering what to look for


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Diesel is Diesel as far as I know, LPG is a different way around I think.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Diesel is Diesel as in Rudolf. :wink:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I do not know what Fiat think about bio diesel but ford did not recommend the use of it, so be careful what you use.
Bio diesel is well signed on the pumps so you will be ok.


Ron


----------

